# Altavoces



## KaS (Jun 10, 2007)

Vereis, compré un altavoz para clase de tecnología, tiene 0,5W y 8 ohmios, tocando el altavoz, descubri, que con un cable de auricular, quitandole las cabezas, (no lo hagais con uno malo), se podia hacer que el altavoz sonara al conectarlo al ordenador, asi que estube toda la tarde con el, le e metido una led, el altavoz esta flotando dentro de una caja con el boquete del mismo diámetro para ganar acústica, pero aun así, suena poco, que me aconsejais que haga para que suene mas? no querio gastarme mucho dinero en el


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 10, 2007)

comprate un amplificador ya que la salida de la pc es muy baja saludos


----------



## KaS (Jun 10, 2007)

Gaston sj, ok, si, si habia penado en ello, sabes cuanto puede valer uno que no sea de los mejores pero tampoco malo, k se escuche bien con la potencia que tien el altavoz? y donde conseguirlo?

un saludo


----------



## Dano (Jun 10, 2007)

Vamos cómprate un parlante de 10w y un amplificador correspondiente, con medio watt no haces nada.
Saludos


----------



## KaS (Jun 10, 2007)

TIo, sabes por cuanto y dodne lo podria conseguir?


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 29, 2007)

Amigo, 1/2 watt es despreciable para el audio de tu PC, si no quieres gastar demasiado comprate unos speakers para pc $15 US los mas baratos...

sino puedes hacer un amplificador con cualquiera de estos modelos...

http://www.electronica.ro/audio.shtml

espero te sirba 
SALUDOS


----------



## leop4 (Jul 7, 2007)

hola estuve haciendo un amplificador de 5,8 o 6 wats a uno de 6 le tengo que poner un parlante mas bajo para que suene mejor? o no o tiene que ser de 6? bueno muchas gracias!!1


----------



## gaston sj (Jul 8, 2007)

hola a ver.. lo que mas te recomiendo y que yo he armado y funciona de maravillas es un amplificador de 8w con un tda2002 y si el amplificador es de 8w te combiene un parlante de 10w o el su defecto el una potencia que ronde la que tiene tu amplificador  yo personalmente me ise uno de esos y me compre unos buenos cascos auriculares numark y un ecualizador pasivo y una bateria de 12v y 4A y lo uso con mi mp3 es un poco pesado y complejo pero suena que da gusto bueno saludos


----------



## leop4 (Jul 8, 2007)

si pero ese amplificador lo hiciste de la pagina de pablin o de otro lado porque yo modifique el circuito
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm modifique el TDA2002 por un 2003
esta bien lo que hice es como de 10w o 8 medio mezclado no? bueno sino pasame el esquema plis??
  ops:


----------



## ghost_007 (Ago 5, 2007)

hola kas te recomiendo ke armes un amplificador con el tda 7266 es un amplificador de dos entradas con dos salidas de 7 watt ( en realidad parece que fuera mas ) lo regalan visita www.st.com y te registras y lo pides como muestras gratis lo unico ke tienes ke comprar es la placa las resistencias y condensadores y eso sale baratisimo aca en chile como 1000 pesos mas o menos ( 1 dolar aprox 550 pesos chilenos) yo ise la prueba y lo conecto al pc y suena de maravilla.

eso espero ke te sirva xau


----------

